# How to gain weight??!



## zaralovesmac (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey everyone!

I know some of you might be thinking 'you want to gain weight..are you mad!!' but I'm 5'3" and 115lbs (just over 8 stone) and very unhappy with my weight.My goal in life is to be curvy...I want the boobs and the hips, but I can't seem to gain any weight despite my great appetite.

I'm just wondering if any of you have ever experienced this kind of problem?

Thanks,
Z


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 27, 2007)

You may never develop breasts and hips naturally or if you do, you may be overweight. Some women gain most of their weight in their stomaches or thighs.

I'm not sure what a healthy weight is for your height but I would discuss this with a doctor. I've had to gain weight for health reasons before. I had to drink protein drinks. Since I was in college and didn't have adequate supplies to make my own, I drank like Boost and Ensure.

Every time I did, I thought about "All Falls Down" by Kanye West. I could feel for him on some level, because drinking those things twice a day sucked. I couldn't imagine having to drink them as your only means of sustenance.


----------



## knoxydoll (Apr 27, 2007)

One of the best ways to gain weight healthly (I don't think that a word but whatever) is to start with leaner protein in the morning (think eggs, turkey) and to have carbs later in the day (pastas, rice, breads). Just like losing or keeping fit, you need to eat healthy. Eating junk may make you fat, but it won't be good for you -- it'll make you feel sluggish and gross. The main thing is too eat an extra 300 calories a day then you usually do. Which is pretty easy.


----------



## Bernadette (Apr 27, 2007)

I actually went through this three years ago when I was 95lbs at 5'2". I started working out at the gym, buliding lean muscle and drinking protein shakes. I was in the best shape of my life and gained 7lbs of healthy weight. Now of course I wish I could be back to where I was then and want to lose a little weight hah. It's always something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !


----------



## Raerae (Apr 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zaralovesmac* 

 
_Hey everyone!

I know some of you might be thinking 'you want to gain weight..are you mad!!' but I'm 5'3" and 115lbs (just over 8 stone) and very unhappy with my weight.My goal in life is to be curvy...I want the boobs and the hips, but I can't seem to gain any weight despite my great appetite.

I'm just wondering if any of you have ever experienced this kind of problem?

Thanks,
Z_

 
Do you want the tummy that goes along with it ;p  Hate to break it to yah babe, but when you put on weight, you put it on EVERYWHERE, not just in your tits and ass.


----------



## Raerae (Apr 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_I actually went through this three years ago when I was 95lbs at 5'2". I started working out at the gym, buliding lean muscle and drinking protein shakes. I was in the best shape of my life and gained 7lbs of healthy weight. Now of course I wish I could be back to where I was then and want to lose a little weight hah. It's always something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !_

 
Yeh going to the gym is a good idea, muscle weighs more than fat anyways


----------



## choseck (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm 5'3" and a little under 115lbs.  My goal is to be 120 - but I've sustained this weight for so long that I'm thinking of just living with it.  Actually, when I reached my goal weight of 120 - I increased my calorie intake so I could sustain - instead my metabolism increased and I ended up losing about 7-8 more pounds.  

And I'm like you - I have a huge appetite and each A LOT.  Except I eat foods that are really good for me and I do the balancing of carbs and protein - so while I'm eating a lot, my calorie intake isn't as high as someone who eats a lot, but of not quality substance.

Right now I'm just rambling..


----------



## little teaser (Apr 27, 2007)

i think you are very blessed to be able to eat whatever you want and stay slim, enjoy it while you can.


----------



## Corien (Apr 27, 2007)

I would think the same thing as little teaser, BUT since I heard all the stories from my sister, who has the same problem as you, zaralovesmac. She is really thin, but eats healthy, she always has. She normally was the one who ate more than me, but she was always too skinny, while I suddenly gained so much weight without me changing anything about my food intake.

But it does always hurt me when me and my sister are in the swimming pool, or just the mall, and we hear people whispering, or just telling her right away that she has anorexia, but she really can't do anything about it. It's not that she doesn't eat enough, because she really has three meals a day, and has a few snacks in the meantime.

But the advise I want to give you is: Be happy with who you are and how you look. It doesn't matter if you're a pound too light or too heavy, it's how you feel about yourself. If you feel happy in your body, in whatever body you're in. It's more important that you can look in the mirror and say to yourself: Wow, I look great today!


----------



## choseck (Apr 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corien* 

 
_I would think the same thing as little teaser, BUT since I heard all the stories from my sister, who has the same problem as you, zaralovesmac. She is really thin, but eats healthy, she always has. She normally was the one who ate more than me, but she was always too skinny, while I suddenly gained so much weight without me changing anything about my food intake.

But it does always hurt me when me and my sister are in the swimming pool, or just the mall, and we hear people whispering, or just telling her right away that she has anorexia, but she really can't do anything about it. It's not that she doesn't eat enough, because she really has three meals a day, and has a few snacks in the meantime.

But the advise I want to give you is: Be happy with who you are and how you look. It doesn't matter if you're a pound too light or too heavy, it's how you feel about yourself. If you feel happy in your body, in whatever body you're in. It's more important that you can look in the mirror and say to yourself: Wow, I look great today!_

 

I think that is great advice.  A friend of mine who is just really really thin told me how much it hurts when people tell her she needs to gain weight.  I never understood that being overweight my whole life.  Last Friday, I had a co-worker tell me that I was 'starting to look a little scrawny' and I have to tell you - it hurt!  Mainly because I've worked so hard to become healthy - and I have define MUSCLE and she's telling me I'm scrawny - just motivates me to work harder is all!

But now having experienced both sides of 'critique' I can say that it sucks just as much having people tell you you're too thin as having them say you're too heavy.


----------



## zaralovesmac (Apr 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *choseck* 

 
_I'm 5'3" and a little under 115lbs. My goal is to be 120 - but I've sustained this weight for so long that I'm thinking of just living with it. Actually, when I reached my goal weight of 120 - I increased my calorie intake so I could sustain - instead my metabolism increased and I ended up losing about 7-8 more pounds. 

And I'm like you - I have a huge appetite and each A LOT. Except I eat foods that are really good for me and I do the balancing of carbs and protein - so while I'm eating a lot, my calorie intake isn't as high as someone who eats a lot, but of not quality substance.

Right now I'm just rambling.._

 
I was 120lbs-125lbs this time last year but I caught the flu and couldn't eat for like a week and ended up losing quite a bit of weight and I have never been able to re-gain it..


----------



## little teaser (Apr 28, 2007)

im just curious now that you mention that you were sick and didnt hardly eat for a week, you say you have a great appetite but do you get full easy? then a couple hours feel hungry again? or is your eating habits the same befor your illness.


----------



## zaralovesmac (Apr 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_im just curious now that you mention that you were sick and didnt hardly eat for a week, you say you have a great appetite but do you get full easy? then a couple hours feel hungry again? or is your eating habits the same befor your illness._

 
Now that you mention it, I don't think my eating habits ever fully returned to normal. I mean I still eat quite a lot but sometimes I find myself too full to finish meals. Other times I feel nauseas after eating...but to be honest most of the time I feel fine. As for feeling hungry..ya I would say I get quite hungry not long after eating. I think I'm always hungry!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 29, 2007)

Have you talked to a doctor about it? I'm not sure if it's something to be concerned about, but it's better to be safe than sorry. It seems odd that your flu would coincide with your change in eating habits.

Also, if you're fairly young or at one of those turning points in life, your weight may change and that's all there is to it. It's like how women who spend their lives being skinny and eating whatever they want suddenly discover that their metabolism slowed down.

Liquid, if you're not hungry, is the best way to get the extra calories if you're not actually hungry. A lot of people, who want to lose weight, limit their intakes of soda, Starbucks-type coffee drinks, and juices. Don't replace your water with high calorie, sugary stuff, but if you do normal smoothies or your own protein/health drink stuff, that'll be a healthy way to gain weight.


----------



## zaralovesmac (Apr 29, 2007)

Well I am quite young (19) so maybe it's just one of those things. I'm hoping my metabolism will slow at some stage..if genetics are anything to go by..I ain't gonna be like this forever!My mom is a UK size 12.

It worries me a little sometimes so that's why I posted here.It's good to know some of you have been through this type of thing though..from what I've seen and heard,it's quite common.Hopefully it's nothing to worry about.

Thanx!


----------



## little teaser (Apr 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zaralovesmac* 

 
_Now that you mention it, I don't think my eating habits ever fully returned to normal. I mean I still eat quite a lot but sometimes I find myself too full to finish meals. Other times I feel nauseas after eating...but to be honest most of the time I feel fine. As for feeling hungry..ya I would say I get quite hungry not long after eating. I think I'm always hungry!_

 
the reason i ask is i have had this happen to me in the past.. im 5'3 and weigh 96lbs now. but about three years ago i got really sick for a couple months and lost ALOT of weight i went from 95lbs to 85lbs and once i got better it took forever to gain weight because my stomach shrunk from not eating that i would get full after a few bites, then a couple hours later i would be hungry again and eat a few bites and feel full.. honestly it took me a few years to get back to normal with my eating habits..
your stomach probley shrunk thats why you feel full faster, it will get back to normal just eat untill your full not stuff and they say its better to eat 5 small meals a day than three huge ones..


----------



## macluver909 (May 10, 2007)

they have great shakes at gnc called weight gainer, drink 2 shakes a day the key to weight gain is to doulbe your calorie intake. and squats and lunges are super great curve makers/ do a standing squat (more weight less reps) and sitting squat more reps less weight 3x a week and you will be on your road to a bootayful day. I had this same problem and now no worrys. the butt blaster machine is super great as well. good luck.
(oh if you use the weight gain use milk not water for add calories)


----------



## greentwig (May 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zaralovesmac* 

 
_I was 120lbs-125lbs this time last year but I caught the flu and couldn't eat for like a week and ended up losing quite a bit of weight and I have never been able to re-gain it..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






I am so happy i'm not the only one.  I actualy had the exact same problem this winter.  I cant remember how tall that you said that you were but I am 5'9" and I used to weight 120-125lbs. also but same thing got sick and didnt eat because my throat hurt so bad.

      It's taken me a really long time to gain any weight back, I got sick I think Dec2006 and now it's May 2007.  It is much easier for me to gain weight back in the summer because your body is warm so it's not buring anything trying to generate heat.  So I have been eating a lot because I do have a big appetite, so now since its really warm where I am I have gained ~3 pounds which dosent seem like much maybe but my pants dont ride down anymore.  I currently weigh 115, so I am trying to get back to 125 (hoping for 130, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ive never been above 125 so it will be hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  It will probablly take me all summer to gain it back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
      I hope you gain the weight back that you lost, my advise is just try to eat a lot this summer, if it's warm where you are it will help. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know how you feel though, everyone think i'm crazy too for wanting to gain weight.  I cant wait till my hips dont stick out anymore so I dont feel wierd when my shirt rides up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's embarising.
      Well GL I hope we both reach our goal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Lisa


----------



## surfdiva (May 10, 2007)

You may want to you try incorporating powdered protein drinks into your diet. They sell them in big tubs at the Vitamin Shopppe and GNC. I drink a glass of chocolate whey protien post-workout to help build muscle (not a big meat eater so I need to get my protein on somehow), but many athletes use them in their diets to help them gain weight. 

Check out ones made out of whey - they tend to be less chalky than soy. I've also noticed chocolate flavors to taste better than others like vanilla or strawberry.


----------



## AliVix1 (May 11, 2007)

my weight tends to fluctuate (sp?) a lot and i have this problem too sometimes.. the gym is the smart way... but for me the only way i can really gain fat is to drink a lot and eat a lot of bad food.. esp cheese! cheese fries are great for that... u also gotta stretch out ur stomach.. ur eating habits are probably less bc ur stomach shrunk... so force urself to finish that meal every once in a while.. then ull be able to eat more and gain more! goodluck!!


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Sep 16, 2007)

Start writing a daily food log and after a week calculate how many calories you eat on average in a day. After that start adding 250-500 calories a week to your intake until you get to your desired weight and then keep eating that amount of calories daily to maintain the weight.


----------



## MsCocoa (Sep 17, 2007)

^^^I agree, infact if you google there are websites where you can calculate roughly how many calories you need gain weight (at about 2lbs a week) and how many calories you need to maintain your goal weight. For me I would need about 2,500 cal to gain weight and then after gaining 10lbs about 1,500 cal to maintain it which isn't that much.


----------

